# ink system failure



## baylon (Jun 18, 2010)

am getting the Error 0xc18a0501 from my photosmart 3313 all-in-one printer, how do i fix this?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi baylon, and welcome to TSG.

A quick Google search found one possible solution: 
http://fix-your-printer.blogspot.com/2009/11/error-0xc18a0201-with-hp-printers.html


----------

